# Zombie doctor & other Halloween mugshots



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with mugshots.

http://blogs.browardpalmbeach.com/pulp/2011/11/zombie_doctor_halloween_florida_arrests.php


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hasn't that zombie doctor heard of the Hippocratic oath?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

One of the mug shots was for John Holmes?I wonder if it was really a ghost.


----------

